# 1934 Hawthorne De Luxe Flyer



## Robertriley (Aug 8, 2010)

I put my Hawthorne up on e-bay last night.  I picked up a BSA Motorcycle the other day and need the cash.  Hopefully I'll come up with the cash and not have to sell it.  Please take a look and pass it on.


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 8, 2010)

I envy you the BSA. Are pictures of motorbikes allowed on here or have you posted pics to another site?


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't think they "aren't" allowed???


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 10, 2010)

Post them in the break room.


----------

